# First month trying!



## KHughe12 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello!

I just have to gush for a second. For the last year, I have been on a medication (Methotrexate, if you're curious), and my husband and I were unable to try to get pregnant, though we really, really wanted to. After an unplanned pregnancy and a miscarriage caused by the methotrexate, we decided it was time to stop taking methotrexate, cleanse my body, and try to get pregnant. Yesterday I was given the clear to stop taking birth control, and we get to start trying!

I had to share my excitement









Wishing all of you luck in TTC!


----------



## rosewalker (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats and good luck! I have been off methotrexate for a month now. My rheumatologist wants me to wait another 3 months and then we get to start trying for our 2nd baby. I'm excited but nervous. I wasn't been on mtx for my 1st pregnancy (I was diagnosed with RA later).

I'm starting to feel the effects of coming off the medication this week. I'm still on Enbrel but they worked best together. I'm nervous about making it through 4 months without the mtx. Last pregnancy I went into remission (although I didn't know that's what it was at the time, I just thought all my aches & pains magically went away). Hoping it happens this time and that I'll be able to go off of the Enbrel as well.


----------



## KHughe12 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello!

Waiting to try is difficult!! Hang in there.... I really wanted to cut the waiting short. I can tell a huge difference in my body though! My hair is growing back (it really started to thin) and I have more energy, which is good! I have chronic urticaria (hives), and the treatment is similar to RA. I'm hoping being pregnant throws me into remission... that would be amazing. I'm taking low dose prednisone now, and things seem to be under control, finally. Things started to flare up for about a month after dropping off methotrexate, but it's much better now. Hopefully in three months you will be in remission again, and can catch a break from the pain!


----------



## jsejustice (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey gals! New here. just had day 21 test showed borderline. Waiting on my period to start and pelvic exam to chck ovaries and start first round of clomid. what type of pelvic exam is it, just like a normal routine yearly exam? Excited but nervous. here we go. ***baby dust***


----------

